# Smoked potato problems



## captmoby

OK guys I keep reading about smoked whole poatoes. I have tried many times many different ways. Foil wraped, with EVO, with butter, and on and on. I usually smoke at about 225* I've left them in for 4 up to 8+ hours and just cant seem to get them to come out like I would think they should. They seem to me to be way to hard or under cooked. I usually end up nuking them for  awhile to finish them off.  SO what am I doing wrong or am I being missled about smoking a good baked potato?

Jim


----------



## s2k9k

Potatos take a long time to cook especially at a lower temp like 225*. I smoke them a lot and what I do is, run a sharp knife around them in a spiral just a little deeper than the skin, then rub them with EVOO, salt and pepper then I microwave them for about 1-2 minutes per potato to preheat them before going into the smoker at about 275*-300* and then they still take at least 2 hours sometimes 3 if they are a little big.

Even if I'm just baking them in an oven I preheat for a couple of minutes in the microwave to cut down on the time.


----------



## captmoby

Dave I feel your pain, I also am a carnivore. So you have found the same thing that I have with smoking potatoes you gotta nuke them up front or at the end. Somebody whats up? Is everybody nuking them at some point in the process or can you really smoke a whole potato and have it come out like one would expect with out the nuke thing at some point in the process? Or does it just not work Low and Slow for potatoes? Just pulled some off the smoker after 6 hrs. and they needed a good microwaving to soften them up, but the ribs and beans were excelent.


----------



## austinl

I've never nuked mine.  Um, I have only tried two types and used the same method both times, which I can tell you about.  I have done sweet potatoes and smaller waxy-style potatoes.  Just rubbed them down with a little oil and lightly rubbed them with a dry rub then let 'em sit naked in the smoker for about an hour and a half then foiled them for another 70-90 minutes until I liked how a toothpick felt in them.  The sweet potatoes didn't really take on much smoke flavor once we actually ate them but the waxy-style always get a deep flavor all the way through.  I have always done them between 220-240F.


----------



## oldschoolbbq

There used to be a little contraption called a potato baker. Looked like an Aluminum Nail , stick it through the Tater and on the Smoker. Conducts the heat to the middle better.

Another gadget is still made, sold at Big Box Stores , has 4 prongs and folds flat (some of them).Maybe cost $3.

Hope this helps and...


----------



## miamirick

i'm with austin   poke em with a fork and smoke for 1 1/2  to 2 hours then wrap in foil with some butter for a couple hours to soften them up    add salt pepper cayenne or whatever spice you like when you foil


----------



## jeff22

chef jeff here.  bake potatoes at 400 deg for 45 min.  for a real smoky flavor, cut in half & put into smoker til done.  thats what I would do.


----------



## scarbelly

miamirick said:


> i'm with austin   poke em with a fork and smoke for 1 1/2  to 2 hours then wrap in foil with some butter for a couple hours to soften them up    add salt pepper cayenne or whatever spice you like when you foil


Me too -add some salt to the skin and enjoy


----------



## stovebolt

I just cook mine as usual whether microwave or oven until almost done then butter them up with what ever seasoning you like and put them unwrapped on the smoker rack for about an hour of good smoke and we love them. They store very well. I have kept them in the fridge for a week and they were still good. I have frozen them also, so I usually do several when I do them.

Chuck


----------



## biteme7951

I just place each potato on a piece of foil, then rub them with EVOO and sprinkle with rub, then place a pat of butter on top of each and foil them up. Even at 225deg they finish up in 2-1/2 to 3 hours but I have left them as long as 6 with no issues. they always come out nice.  Russets will have a little grainy texture, but whites, reds and golds will be very soft. (which we prefer).

Barry.


----------

